# HELP: Pump problems!



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

Hey, I recently just got a tank that I am going to run a fresh water setup in. My only problem is that I have a HOT Magnum 250 filter and its just making a humming noise when I plug it into the wall. I tried taking it apart and reassembling it but it still makes the same noise. Doesn't look like any water is moving throught the filter. Any help or ideas are gladly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Molecularmann


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you priming it?


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

Hi that does sound annoying. I have had similar probs b4 with a fluval filter. One plan long term would be look to buy a new filter when you can, look for a 3 year warranty.

But as short term fix with my filter I found pull out the impellar and clean this (while swiched off!) as can spring to life and shoot water everywhere or scratch your finger. Then drop it back in and switch on if it goes round your in luck if not swich off and drop impellar in again hopefully its just a bad contact and this will cure it. good luck and hopefully you can tell me this worked!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have to fill it some with water for it to work.Fill it 2/3 the way up,place on tank then plug in.


----------



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> You have to fill it some with water for it to work.Fill it 2/3 the way up,place on tank then plug in.


I have it filled up all the way, is this too much water?


----------



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Are you priming it?


How does one prime the pump?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

by filling up the filter box.


----------

